# Muszkowski’s Piano Concerto Recordings?



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

I have been sticking with Markus Pawlik / Antoni Wit, pretty happy with that choice so far, 

I can’t find another good recording of this work. Maybe I suck at searching, or this PC is just really underrated/underplayed?

Any suggestions?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

You'll find more if you search on Moszkowski.  Here is the Ponte and Stracke:






First movement with David Bar-Illan:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Interestingly, the first volume of Hyperion's on-going (now in the seventies by number) recording series "The Romantic Piano Concerto" featured Moszkowski's Piano Concerto in E major Op 59 (coupled with Paderewski's Piano Concerto in A minor Op 17). It's a disc I continue to revisit, though I have 76 of the releases in the series which is plenty of music to listen to.









Piers Lane (piano), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk (conductor)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> Interestingly, the first volume of Hyperion's on-going (now it the seventies by number) recording series "The Romantic Piano Concerto" featured Moszkowski's Piano Concerto in E major Op 59 (coupled with Paderewski's Piano Concerto in A minor Op 17). It's a disc I continue to revisit, though I have 76 of the releases in the series which is plenty of music to listen to.
> 
> View attachment 112767
> 
> ...


I envy you having collected that series more systematically. When I have that repertoire, it is often in vox/candide/ turnabout, muza or naxos recordings etc., though I have some in the series too.


----------



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

SONNET CLV said:


> Interestingly, the first volume of Hyperion's on-going (now it the seventies by number) recording series "The Romantic Piano Concerto" featured Moszkowski's Piano Concerto in E major Op 59 (coupled with Paderewski's Piano Concerto in A minor Op 17). It's a disc I continue to revisit, though I have 76 of the releases in the series which is plenty of music to listen to.
> 
> View attachment 112767
> 
> ...


Moszkowski and Paderewski? What a nice pair!

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

joen_cph said:


> I envy you having collected that series more systematically. When I have that repertoire, it is often in vox/candide/ turnabout, muza or naxos recordings etc., though I have some in the series too.


If the cost of collecting the Hyperion recordings is off putting, don't fret: you can buy a lot of them for a few bucks from Berkshire Record Outlet. They sell manufacturer close outs and over stock. Great resource for collectors.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> I envy you having collected that series more systematically. When I have that repertoire, it is often in vox/candide/ turnabout, muza or naxos recordings etc., though I have some in the series too.





mbhaub said:


> If the cost of collecting the Hyperion recordings is off putting, don't fret: you can buy a lot of them for a few bucks from Berkshire Record Outlet. They sell manufacturer close outs and over stock. Great resource for collectors.


Indeed, the regular price of the Hyperion discs has increased quite a bit since the initial releases of the Romantic Piano Concerto series. I believe I bought the first one for the Paderewski Concerto; that was years ago. Eventually I had so many I just figured I'd continue to compile a complete set. That was when the disc numbered in the twenties or so. I never expected the series to get where it has, into the high seventies to date.

I purchased on sale as many as possible. They weren't always available at Berkshire. And then when they finally were, it were generally the earlies issues. Though recently Berkshire has been featuring more recent releases for reasonable prices. Having just checked, I see that Berkshire is listing 75 results for "Hyperion Romantic Piano Concerto", so there should be little excuse to those who wish to pick up some of these discs or work at completing their collection.

Hyperion also started a Romantic Cello Concerto and a Romantic Violin Concerto series, as well as a Classical Piano Concerto series, but these have been compiling at a slower rate, though their are dozens of discs in the sets as a whole. I've compiled the Violin and Cello recordings but stopped short at the Classical Piano discs. I have too many discs already and not enough time as it is. Alas ….

In our new era it seems less important to have to purchase hard discs in order to have access to all sorts of music. Some of us old timers still treasure hard copy, but we may be anachronisms. In any case, spend wisely, in whatever your hobby, collection needs, preoccupation, whatever ….


----------

